# Rib Rack for Weber Kettle with Slow N Sear??



## snyperx (Dec 12, 2016)

Would someone be able to recommend a good rib rack for a Weber Kettle with Slow N Sear?? Trying to find something that will fit nice on the indirect side of the grill. I have a 22.5" Weber. Thanks!!


----------



## seenred (Dec 12, 2016)

Weber actually makes a rib rack that works very nicely in a kettle.  Should be able to find it anywhere that sells Weber grills...I found it at HD:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Weber-Or...787276_slid_&gclid=CMXJ0pDF79ACFQIMaQodwKcLHQ

If you can't find that one, I'd think about any standard rib rack would fit OK.

Red


----------



## phatbac (Dec 13, 2016)

I have Weber brand rib rack that i found on amazon. its a little more expensive ($30) than the one Red put in his link but it has the advantage of being use to hold roasts or butts or whatever as well.













roastingrack.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 31, 2015






Here it is with a foil pan underneath to catch the drippings. the bars curve down for big meat like roasts and can be put to curve up for ribs.

here is a link to the rack on amazon....


----------

